# Food ideas and suggestions



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was wondering about whether certain foods might be a good idea to add to what we feed our pups/dogs. I had seen somewhere someone suggesting baby food to add to the kibble, for example. 

Would baby puree of sweet potatoes, string beans, carrots, meat stews, or things like that be a good idea? There is nothing added to that food usually and they might be a nice topper for kibble. No?

What about applesauce or plain yogurt? And cooked veggies.... should they be cooked until soft and mushy or more 'al dente'?

And rice - let's say I cook some brown rice. How much is a good amount to add to kibble or to cooked meats and veggies?

Silly questions maybe, but I am wondering so thought I'd get some input here.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Marj~ If you are going to add baby food to their kibble, you might want to try making it yourself, and freezing it in ice cube trays- then storing the cubes.

Plain yogurt is good for them, especially if it has active cultures. We give a spoon or so full every other day. I like the Stoneyfield brand.

We have been giving some cheese (just a bit), some apples, pieces of chicken, and egg yolks. They just get a little bit of each, and it's usually every couple of days, unless I'm working with Princess on her stacking. (she will ONLY take cheese or apples for treats)

Not sure about the other stuff, we don't add in foods all the time, and I rarely add it to their kibble. Princess is already picky enough, I don't want to make her any worse!!! LOL


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so glad this has been brought up! As a new mommy of a Havanese I worry about everything. One of my main worries is, after having Callie for one week, she doesn't eat very much! I have been very confused and haven't known what to do. There is so much information out there!! Do I continue to feed her the kibble that the breeder gave her even though she has trouble chewing it and I don't know if she likes it? Do I feed her on a schedule or let her eat when she feels like it? Do I give her the supplements listed above???? Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, I always kept my guys on the same food that the breeder started them on. Less tummy upset from change. My pups got fed 3x a day , morning noon & evening. I do not do free feeding as one of mine might eat all the food. If you have a cat or toddler or another dog, you have to be careful that they are not eating it and the Hav starves & you are none the wiser I have never given supplements & my guys seem to do fine just on their food. At 4 months old, you and go to two meals a day - just splitting the lunch bowl between dinner & bkfst. I hope this helps - sometimes it is just a trial & error on a food that they really like, and of course that is safe for them!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a problem with both of mine. I bought the food suggested by the breeder, but neither one of them would eat. So, I had to find something they would eat, and the hunt started. Now they are happy eaters. Shelby was always a better eater than Kodi.

Kodi is also starting to try new foods and will beg for people food sometimes. The other night he ate lamb. He likes lamb, even when I get the lamb dog food. They definitely go thru food changes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, I also gave the same food our breeder was feeding her pups, but we were adding hot/boiled water to the kibble and draining it. It helped soften the kibble a little bit which made it easier for our 9 week old Ricky to eat it. I actually kept wetting his kibble right up until 5 months or so, although it wasn't necessary by then. Ricky loved it that way though.  

I boiled water, poured a bit in his kibble, let it sit for a min. or so and then mashed maybe half the kibble. I did it this way for about a month, then stopped the mashing. Once Callie starts losing her teeth, you might have to mash a bit then too. 

Jodi, good idea about the ice cube tray! I hadn't thought of that. I don't want to add stuff to their kibble all the time either. I agree it might make them a bit fussier, always expecting some kind of topper!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We free feed, as well. But during the dinner hour for us, I take a small portion of the kibble and add war water. I also throw in a veggie that was for dinner--such as one green bean broken up. Brutus thinks this is a huge trat that only occurs at dinner and it works well for us!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for all of your great suggestions. This morning we tried the Science Diet Puppy Food small bites and she seems to love it. I have given it to her dry and wet she seems to like both. Phew! What a relief! 

There's just so much to think about! On to the next thing......


----------

